# Salesman twisted my arm



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Went to the range/gun shop today to try out my new FN FNP9. I've kinda been looking for a 3" 1911 but didn't wanted to spend too much for it so I thought the Springfield would fit my price range. Got to look at a Springfield today and like I read in another post, I didn't like the GI sights. After some fondling of several different models the Kimber came out of the case and once I got it in my hands I didn't want to give it back. They had it marked $839 which is a good price but more than I wanted to spend. Although I hate selling/trading guns, I had a S&W Sigma I never have really liked so I asked if they would trade. After it was all said and done I got what I paid for the Sigma on the trade, they knocked off $20, added an extra mag, threw in a box of Blazer Brass and free range time. It was just too good to pass up :mrgreen:

Kimber Ultra Carry II Stainless


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds like a good deal to me. i've been thinking about and wanting a 3" 1911 here lately, but i have to get through a few others on my list first.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty good deal. I hope your new friend gives you a long time of reliable service.:smt023


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sure is purdy!
:smt023


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations.

My Kimber is by far my favorite gun.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

In the words of Jeff Spicoli....."Awesome; totally awesome!!!"


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought the same gun today after being in the store for around an hour.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice deal!
I always hear about people who regret their trades, but I really dont think you will regret getting rid of the Sigma for this beautiful Kimber!

Enjoy!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> Very nice deal!
> I always hear about people who regret their trades, but I really dont think you will regret getting rid of the Sigma for this beautiful Kimber!
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm sure there will be no regrets. I'm sure the Sigma has it's place in the gun ranks but for me it wasn't that fun to shoot. The accuracy was all over the place and it's was just frustrating trying to figure it out. The little Kimber was dead on right out of the box, just like my full size Kimber :mrgreen:


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Great looking gun! Congrats!:smt071


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like a very good deal, especially if you got what you paid for the Sigma. Congrats on the purchase and the wheelin', dealin' !!:smt023


----------



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

nice I am thinking about going with a Kimber. I really like the feel.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

bigben09 said:


> nice I am thinking about going with a Kimber. I really like the feel.


Don't think you can go wrong with one. Both my Kimbers were excellent shooters right out of the box, and are only getting better.


----------

